

Ask HN for feedback: iCal Analyzer computes calendar stats - diN0bot
http://github.com/diN0bot/iCal-Analyzer

======
diN0bot
HN: I've recently started using iCal to manage my time. It's less about
recording future events, and more about recording how I've spent my time.

Mostly I wanted to see whether I was putting in enough time on various
projects. Hence, I wrote a python app that reads in iCal files and outputs
per-calendar statistics to the console. These stats are the total hours spent
on each calendar, as well as the minimum and maximum length events within each
calendar.

It's a very simple app, but with room to grow if that eventually seems useful.

Feedback welcome.

(ps - I couldn't get iCal->Publish to work, but I'm not unhappy with keeping
all information local, either. pps - I've been playing with AppleScript
lately, but I can't seem to find per-application AppleScript docs anywhere--am
I crazy?)

